# Game controller for Mac OS X?



## pathofthorns19 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey guys,
    I'm playing Halo on my G5 and would like to know if there's a good game controller out there that works with OS X.  Preferably one that's like the XBOX controller.  Oh, and just to let ya'll know, Halo is BEAUTIFUL on the G5...



pathofthorns19
Power Mac G5 1.6GHz 512GB RAM 
Mac OS X 10.3 Panther
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro and a whole lot of other cool sh%%


----------



## Pengu (Apr 20, 2004)

You can get a USB cable that lets you plug an xbox controller in, and there are drivers for Mac.

check this out: http://homepage.mac.com/walisser/xboxhiddriver/

also, check out the comments here: http://www.macnn.com/news/23125


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 21, 2004)

Macally makes a PS 2 type game pad...

http://www.macally.com/spec/usb/input_device/gaming.html


----------



## HateEternal (Apr 21, 2004)

WAIIIIIIIT Someone actually wants to use a controller rather than keyboard/mouse in a FPS? What are you INSANE!!!?/?


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2004)

I gotta agree with HateEternal, its a bit odd to use a pad with a FPS on a mac. For consoles, FPS games tend to respond to controls differently on consoles, wih some level of auto aim and bigger hit-boxes. The PC and Mac versions tend to require more accurate aiming as this is possible with the mouse-keyboard combination. Whats likely to happen with a pad on mac Halo is that you won't be able to hit anything.

If you do want a pad, for this or other games, I have an iShockII which works fine with OSX. One note of warning on this pad though, i bought it to use with Tony Hawks 4, for which it is a dismal failure as it is almost impossible to hit a direction without in some way tapping the other directions (for thps players this means you cannot reliably manual). On THPS4, which is dependent on key combos, this means you cannot complete many of the  tasks.


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 23, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> If you do want a pad, for this or other games, I have an iShockII which works fine with OSX. One note of warning on this pad though, i bought it to use with Tony Hawks 4, for which it is a dismal failure as it is almost impossible to hit a direction without in some way tapping the other directions (for thps players this means you cannot reliably manual). On THPS4, which is dependent on key combos, this means you cannot complete many of the  tasks.



I'm also going to confirm that the iShock II is way too sensitive to be used at all.  I was trying to use it to play ToP for my SNES emu and when I was just walking around towns or dungeons my character would suddenly start moving up or down because my finger had gravitated slightly one way or the other while holding left or right.  Other speed intensive games were also really hard to play.  It was really disapointing since I was hoping it would've been an improvement over the iShock I.  I just recently got a PSX to USB adapter so I could use a REAL playstation controller for my emus.  Works much better, and was half the price of the iShock II when I bought it(since I already have a Playstation controller).


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a cheap $10 Gamers Factory gamepad that is basically a PS2 controller with dual analog sticks.  The included software may not work with the Mac, but you can find alternatives such as USB Overdrive, and it works okay.

However, I can't see why you would want to play Halo on your Mac like an Xbox.  I can't stand the way Halo controls on Xbox because I hate aiming with a joystick.  My recommendation is to stick to your keyboard and mouse, or prepare to be seeing your body in third person a lot.


----------



## SkyFox (May 14, 2004)

Speaking of USB controllers for consoles, where would be the best place to look for them online or off?


----------



## ora (May 15, 2004)

Logitech announced 3 new controllers a few days back (see http://www.insidemacgames.com/news/story.php?ArticleID=9583), one of which is $9.99 which sounds a good deal to me! Think there is a link to online retailers on the logitech website.


----------

